# Found an Alpine 7525 tape deck at the flea today



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wondering if it's a decent head unit? I couldn't find too much on this model!

Says 30w max per channel. Has dual preouts which is cool. This is pre AI-net and uses the 5 pin connector for a changer.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice find! I use a 7524 which is basically the same head unit, minus a few features. I got the manual with mine and the manual is for both the 7524 and 7525. From what info I've been able to find I think it's a pretty well regarded head unit. I know mine sounds freaking amazing. And I use it with a cassette adapter to use my Zune and it still sounds awesome. I just use the aux outputs on mine, so I can't speak for the built in amp.

It's CD shuttle control units too. They had a 5-cd changer that could be plugged in and have an interface for controlling them. I was lucky enough to get the cd shuffle with mine. All in all they are nice head units, kind of an old school SQ head unit from what I can tell. Good luck with it!


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonder if there's a CD changer input to aux plug adapter


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 7525 that my friend gave me, the remote, manual and the receipt too ! I can't get any output out of it but I'm hanging on to it for now.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

If you ever decide to part with the remote and manual let me know


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, I picked up the remote (and my Alpine 3342 EQ) from storage today and am willing to sell the remote, it is in the package and has the owners manual. No battery included. I guess even though my 7525 is not putting out any sound I can hook it up to test the remote, will do so tomorrow. Back to storage to get the 7525 I just brought there ! Make an offer on the remote if you would like. Sorry am keeping the manual. But you can buy and download one from here:

ManualsCenter.com - service manual, service manuals


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

ok, hooked up the 7525 few minutes ago and put a battery in the remote and all functions that can be controlled on just the radio do work fine using the remote, could not test the external items that you could using the remote, ex. CD/DAT, as I don't have them.


----------



## cdoyle01 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh that brings back memories, that was my first 'high end' head unit.
I loved the shuttle type volume control that those units had.

I was so pissed when my car got broken into and it was stolen.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

the remote:


----------

